# Anyone watch the show 'Oil Storm'



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Pretty freaky stuff. Just goes to show, how addicted we are to crude oil.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i have never even heard of it shaggy!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, Drat! Did I miss it? Nuts. I'm guessing it was pretty good, then?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yea Salt, it was on today, but I'm sure it won't be the last one on.




fishfreaks said:


> i have never even heard of it shaggy!


Its a tv movie that is based in the near future, Sept 1st 2005, very near. It is about where a hurricane takes out one of our major oil refinaries in Loisiana. The show is made to seem real, and shows what happens to the US from the shortage of oil. It is just based on the US problems, so if you don't live in the US, don't worry about it.. 

It was good. Makes you think on how dependent we are on oil and the trickle down effect it causes if we lose it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds good, ill have to check it out and see when its on around here. thanks for the tip


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I wonder what really will happen when we run out of oil...I'm guessing that our economy would pretty much tank. People are already saying that the U.S. might not be #1 for much longer. Alot of scientists and stuff say that China will probably be the next #1 country.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The problem is Chinas dependency on oil is growing faster than any other country. So they will soon be more dependent than us on oil and they dont have the capibilities to design things only rip off technologies and break all copyrite rules. If they would "play fair" like all other countries they would not be growing as fast as they are.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I gave it maybe 10 15 minutes, that was enough Poop for me, It isn;t like we all couldn;t figure this one out on our own.
Beside, if it got bad enough that gangs of people are jumping gas trucks, don;t you think the U.S. Gov. would have a convoy with it, rather then just send them out on there own.
It;s just another ploy to send your attention off the reality of what is really going on with our Econ.
People are more apt to be killing for food and jumping food trucks and ea other then for oil, if it was that bad don;t you think people would be jacking cars to?

I don;t know if any of that was in the movie, Like I said I didn;t give it the time of day to watch it all, all it was, was a "what If"
Who cares, this counrty is a train ont he wrong side of the track headed right for the train coming at it, and all that is left is the Wreck it's going to make........


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

"it was that bad don;t you think people would be jacking cars to?"

Actually if things were that bad what good would stealing a car do. You couldnt take it anywhere when the tank was empty. LOL


----------

